# Big News !!!!!!!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i am going on a date! yes the frist date {not counting the x-bitch} sence 1984!!!!!! beleive it or not someone out there asked me out !!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome! Remember to enjoy conversation and don't rush romance on the first date. You don't want to scare the person away. Enjoy talking and getting to know one another. Congrats!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good luck dude


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOOT WOOT!!! Go get em tiger... gggrrr


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You go Man! Good luck! And I hope that its a great date! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That IS great news!

Just don't tell us it is your x-wife's sister! lol

Hope you have a good time


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats Feldy,

I'm going to give you the ONLY line you need to make this work:

Hold her hand, look deeply into her eyes and say.....

"I just won the lottery"

Chicks dig money.

Good luck.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well how did it go? come on the good bad and the ugly we are all non judgemental feinds here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just a tip. don't say, "I do." LOL.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Just a tip. don't say, "I do." LOL.


Think we have all been there done that and PAID WAY TO MUCH FOR THAT T_SHIRT


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

it went fine talked the whole afternoon away. wasnt anything big went shopping and did lunch. but she now knows that going to the thift store is not just shopping to me. we left there she had some clothes,me i had an 8-track player hawiian flowley shrits and yet another lava lamp. as i told her these are teasures.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds good feldjager. I'm glad you have a nice time. Are you going to see each other again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you had a good time, you were due!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now THAT'S a nice date. Non-pressure and just hangin'.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is indeed GREAT news! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

as far as a 2nd time thats up to her. it was just great that for the frist time in over 3 years to talk to someone out side of work face to face.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you going to ask her, or are you going to ait for her to ask you?


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

cant say that a trip to the thrift store is where I would go on a first date... you have more XXX than me LOL. glad to hear your back in the saddle.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

the thift store was her ideal. if only she would have listen when i told her"i hell in the thrift store"

beside there a lot more to it all,lets just say we both messed up home lifes,to the point this was the frist time we could do anything at all. beside were in are 40's and been working together for 8 years. there isnt much we dont know about each other. we ok she didnt know about my thing 8-tracks!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

dating from work is hell rule 1 !!!!!!!!

ok the talk around the plant has been to much,thats what will happen. i have,once again hi"you a great freind and the big brother in never had " static!!!!!!!!!

the cures strikes again


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ugh! I remember going through that stuff...The grass is always greener on the other side. If you don't have someone, you want someone. If you have someone, you want to be single.

Dating can be exciting, but often it sucks.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Dude! your single you should be living it up! L I V I N.....No responsibilities.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...except to yourself.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

get this....


she came out and told me that she has thought of us together. but figures i wouldn't want to let her out of bed and that she wouldn' what to get out of it! I said and the the problem is how????? she said we would get fired! 

lets just say it's going better than i thought. i aint rushing damn thing, but after what i been thour its great just to know someone wants to speand her 1 day off a week with me!

today work was cancelled so we went to red lobster.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

and do we get to see pics ???????????? I love pics LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL....Wormy!!!


wormyt said:


> and do we get to see pics ???????????? I love pics LOL


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

nopics trust me you guys are FAMILY!!!!!!! as soon as we get some of us together you all will be the frist to see them.

thatnks for all your support in the past couple of yars!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey I do love pics. I sure already have many of me and my new guy LOL. Im so happy for ya. Just keep dating and having fun. I sure am.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You got the right idea to take it slow. At our workplace, we all had to sign agreements about workplace relationships. You might to check out if there are any rules that are in place for workplace dating where you guys are at. 

We do have a couple that are in a relationship and have been in that relationship for nearly three years where I work. They work in separate departments and keep it "low key" while at work. On a good note to share, they are engaged and will be getting married soon. 

If this is something that is worth pursuing, go for it. Who knows - it could work out for the both of you.


----------

